# piebald mount



## missionmanX3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a full body mount of a 8 pt piebald shot in 1996 my 1st buck. It rained all day the day I shot it so the blood got into the white of the hair and the hole where I shot it was pretty big, I never thought that day I would mount the whole deer or I would have took better care preserving it that day for the mount. 12 yrs later doesn't look to bad but I wasn't to happy with the mount from the get go. You can kinda of see where the shot was on the deer and the hair is kinda of stained and the black of his nose is turning white. Can I still make this a nice looking mount or fix it up in any way. My 1st buck and 1st mount, want it to look the best it possibly can. Anything I can do or might know what it would cost to fix up this mount?:sad:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

post up some pics


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

the hair can be bleached where it is stained, post a picture, there maybe some things that can be done to touch it up.


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

pics? ?


----------

